# lt hc with abd aortography/renals/arch arota



## Bonnie Owen (Mar 27, 2012)

New coder at cardiology. Please help give me guidelines when a lt hc is done with any of the following:renal angio uni or bi lateral 36245 , arch aorta 93567 and/or abd arotography 36200 with or w/o run off. Can these be billed together with mod? I know you will tell me it depends on t he circumstances, but at this ponit I just need the basics. Please advise.I  have info that 36200 is a component of 93458-lt hc and no mod allowed.HELP with any info, thanks.


----------



## CPCCODERII (Mar 28, 2012)

I am new to cardiology coding as well, and would need more information to be able to answer your question.  Do you have any examples of documentation that you are questioning?  Would be happy to help with more info


----------



## jewlz0879 (Mar 28, 2012)

If the physician does _selective cath placement in the renals then you would use 36261-36254; for non-selective (Medicare patients) use G0275. And Medicare has LCD's for this and they do not pay for a lot of them. FYI. 

No, you do not bill for the cath placement 36200 with a heart cath; you can, however, bill for abdominal aortography (75625) or with run-off (75630). Run-off meaning he also viewed the bilateral lower extremity arteries. If no further selective cath placement was required (ex: the abd aortography was performed in route to the heart or during pull-back following heart cath), it is not appropriate to bill 36200-59. 

93567 - if aortic root was performed to evaluate the aortic valve, it is separately billable from the SVG evaluation. However, if the aortic root injection is performed to locate the SVG, the is would be considered road mapping, which you may already know. 

HTH!_


----------



## Bonnie Owen (Mar 31, 2012)

*hc with renals, aorta root, abd angio*

Thanks for the help you guys, yes I have examples and will get them to you. Is there any easy way besides typing the report in on this site? How does every one else do it?


----------



## em2177 (Apr 2, 2012)

Copy and paste!!!


----------

